# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Question about cube connectivity

## joozh

Hi,

It just occured to me (maybe a silly question) that if I have my cube on the server and then I am allowing clients to connect to the cube, then how does it work given that I am not even using any ODBC connection. 

So basically how does the connection from a client to a cube on the server really work?

I hope the question is clear.

----------

